# Twilight,opening in theaters 11/21/08



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just saw a new trailer online for this film a few minutes ago.
For fans of the vampire genre,it looks like it may be a pretty good flick.  
Rated PG-13.

http://www.twilightthemovie.com/

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/twilight.html?showVideo=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The film hits theaters tonight.
Is anyone planning on checking it out?


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't seen it and haven't read the books , so I'm not a fan in any sense of the word. Tonight one of the local tv stations(Chicago) ha a reporter outside a theatre to get reaction from people exiting the movie. Even the reporter was surprised at all the people who disliked, even hated the movie. It seemed, according to her, that most of the people exiting were not happy with the pic.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The opening day for the movie almost earns what it cost to put it on film.
Budget for the film : $37 million.
Box-office figures for the film's opening day : Estimated at $35 million.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.eonline.com/70238-

The local media in this area had reporters dispatched at a few theaters yesterday evening/last night.
Most of the folks that were interviewed on-air were kids and teenagers.There were a few moms in the crowds that spoke briefly about the film too.
Most people in this area said pretty much the same thing about it : The book was much better than the movie.
The book has created alot of fans,the majority of them being teens,with a few adult fans mixed in too.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Based on the opening day box office take of $35.7 million,Summit Entertainment has greenlit "New Moon".
"New Moon" is the title of the second of four installments of the "Twilight" series of books from author Stephenie Meyer.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1130001163.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## Captain_Canuck (Dec 3, 2008)

has anyone seen this movie is it any good?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

We haven't seen it yet.We will most likely wait for it to hit DVD before we check it out.
From what I have seen and heard about it,it is geared more towards teens and fans of the books.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I saw it last night.

I have read the entire series, so I am much more apt to be a critic of the film.

Considering the last few book to movie ones I have seen recently, I thought they did a decent job.

I think most peoples complaints is that the movie showed some of the books biggest flaws, which were easily over looked when they like the story (like me.)

To be honest, I can see everyone into a movie, except for the final one. Its rather...different and rather graphic...so I have no clue how well they will pull it off.

I thought they did a good job picking the actors for the parts - most of them fit.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

'Twilight' sequel,titled 'New Moon' gets a release date of 11/20/09.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org-twilight-sequel-speeds-ahead-november-2009-ap


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Drew Barrymore says that she would like to direct "Eclipse",the third film in the franchise.
From Yahoo & AP:

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/barrymore-says-shed-like-helm-twilight-film-ap


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Rented it from Redbox tonight. Much better than I thought it would be. And Kristen Stewart is quite the hottie. :blush:


----------

